# Wa handles-to taper or not to taper?



## mkriggen (Jun 25, 2013)

Does the tapering most wa handles have serve any purpose beyond apperance?:scratchhead:


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 25, 2013)

The obvious answer is that it helps maintain a grip when the handle gets slippery. Other that that, I'll leave to the experts.


----------



## bkdc (Jun 25, 2013)

It just looks cooler, and that's enough for me.  Unless you want a slightly narrower grip but want to balance weight toward the end.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 25, 2013)

I find a taper to be necessary with handles, in terms of comfort. If there isn't a taper, then the handles feel bulky and clumsy.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah I'd say it's pretty useful because it makes the handle a little more comfortable. It also sort of looks wrong if there's no taper


----------

